# Charlie's Brothers!!



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

oh my goodness... loved the last pic!!!


----------



## Steph388 (Jun 6, 2012)

haha of Jaga and his big paws, or Charlie holding Azlan while sleeping? They really love eachother!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Those guys are beautiful and last photo with Charlie just adds to it.


----------

